# Im Scared.....



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

I am getting rats for Christams, so its pretty soon. I have had rats before and i am still taking their deaths hard. It hasnt really bothered me, until this past week when me and my parents decided im going to get rats for Christmas. One of my rats died in like the first month i had her. (unknown cuase) She was a rat from Petco so maybe she was sick. But im planning on getting these rats from a breeder.

Im just scared that the rats i get for Christmas might get sick and die in the first few months i have them. 

I am getting comfort from knowing that i have done more research than before, and i am more prepared. Now i have a good fealing 

Lol I just thought i would share my wierd episode i was having


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

it'll be fine  it's normal to be a little nervous at first, it just means you are prepared since you are aware of all the bad things that could happen. it's like how pregnant moms are nervous before having babies: they know everything will be fine, but they still worry


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

It is perfectly normal to be nervous. 

You could start a vet fund for them and save money. That way, you know that if something does happen, you can take care of it.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Sparker said:


> It is perfectly normal to be nervous.
> 
> You could start a vet fund for them and save money. That way, you know that if something does happen, you can take care of it.


And that is a wonderful idea!


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Have you already found a breeder and lined everything up?


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sparker said:


> It is perfectly normal to be nervous.
> 
> You could start a vet fund for them and save money. That way, you know that if something does happen, you can take care of it.


This is excellent advice from sparker, choose a vet and ask them if you put your account in credit for when little mishaps or illnesses occur.
Put in a few dollars a fortnight, it soon mounts up and takes the sting out of a hefty final bill.
They will keep your account on computer but will also give you a card with your balance on it, even if its only a signed peice of paper with total on it..Just dont loose it!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey thanks guys. I think i found a breeder on the internet, i dont know for sure. How did you found your breeder? phone, internet etc.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

when i first got rats they one died because at free range time it got stuck and died but i have had one for almost 2.5 years now i think


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

ratrover said:


> when i first got rats they one died because at free range time it got stuck and died but i have had one for almost 2.5 years now i think


This is why you must ALWAYS supervise free time, there are infinite ways a rat can hurt or die when roaming free. 

Austin, I am in no way trying to scare you off free roam time, just be careful and smart about it. I let my rats play on a couch and end table (well they claimed the end table so I moved all my stuff off it). Make sure there is no way for the rat to get stuck in the couch or chair, both situations are nerve wracking and can be deadly. Remember YOU are your rats favorite toy, and you make free time more fun


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

That is true, a bored rat is a naughty rat... when you play with them they aren't going to chew holes into everything that has fabric or get stuck behind a shelf or chew a hole in your expensive high end speaker's woofers (grumble grumble...)... anyway, my point is... when you play with them they have lots of fun and don't get hurt or hurt your stuff.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

yashu said:


> when you play with them they aren't going to chew holes into everything that has fabric or get stuck behind a shelf or chew a hole in your expensive high end speaker's woofers (grumble grumble...)...


Can you please tell my rats this? They've been having a blast with this 'spoil the rat' kick I'm on - such a blast in fact that I've lost a phone cable, phone charger AND an internet wire in one WEEK!

The more I spoil them - the naughtier they become! Little buggers.

Next time I'm playing Inspector Morse on their asses and checking all their teeth for wire shavings!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

I e-mailed a breeder yesterday and they havent emailed me back (i found this breeder on the internet)
How did you find your breeder? Phone, internet, etc.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

When you find a breeder that you think might be the right one (the internet is a good tool for that) I would recommend setting up a "meeting" with them, where you go out to their home, see the conditions the rats are living in, how well socialized the rats are, etc to make sure you are completely comfortable with them.

Some things to consider:

- A responsible breeder will always let you see were the rats (or dogs, etc) are kept. *They should be proud of the environment, not ashamed.*

- A responsible breeder will usually ask you a lot of questions, to make sure that you will give a good home to the pet. I would be suspicious of anyone who treats it like a business deal.

- A responsible breeder will usually require that you return the pet to them if you cannot keep it for whatever reason.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

lol only true rat lovers ask for rat stuff for holidays. i'm planning on getting all of my girls stuff then haha


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes thats exaclty what the breeders website said. I e-mailed them, but i wish i could find their number.

Hey you guys can check the site out. It looks great!
http://www.utahratteries.com/


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks fine, but as a warning that site hasn't been updated since July of '06.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya thats what i noticed. Il keep looking.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

taralyncouture said:


> lol only true rat lovers ask for rat stuff for holidays. i'm planning on getting all of my girls stuff then haha


my parents asked what i wanted for christmas and i said anything i can give to the rats


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> taralyncouture said:
> 
> 
> > lol only true rat lovers ask for rat stuff for holidays. i'm planning on getting all of my girls stuff then haha
> ...


I'm getting a mini shop-vac to make cleanup easier, that and possibly a stand for my new chin cage


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

We have one of those mini cavumes


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Ooooh, mini vacuum would be GREAT! I certainly don't need more rats for christmas..... 

Gald to hear that your parents are caving though . I got my first rats in January while school holidays were still on, and it was so nice to spend all day every day with them, and get to know their personalities.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya i cant wait. Lol yea they caved for sure lol


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I loooove my mini-vac! But you may want to ask for one anyway.... Mine's designated rat-only.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

When I adopted my boys from the humane society, they gave me a certificate for a free vet exam at the vet of my choice that I had to use within the first 3 days.

I think that was a good idea, to get them examined as soon as I got them.


----------

